# My Riding Toy Collection



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2016)

Been meaning to post these photos for some time. Just a few shots of what I've accumulated over the years. These should keep me busy after I retire the end of this year. In case anyone is curious, that's 3 disassembled Velo King tricycles in the Greyhound wagon to restore, a 12", 16", and 20" front wheel size. Still need some original rear wheels for the 12".


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 2, 2016)

nice collection looks like we have the same taste bicycles/tricycles/wagons
i also have a pedal car.love to see pic when there done.thanks for sharing


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2016)

Awesome collection I've acquired some ride on's over the years and can kick myself in the ass from walking away from a few!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

wow!! very impressive collection.


----------

